# Glad to have found you folks.



## Baron von Blutwurst (Sep 16, 2006)

I am a Mod at Screenshotart.com and an avid IL-2 Forgotten Battles Skinner. It's nice to have found this site and its group of rather knowledgeable history buffs. Hope I can offer some in way of answers to questions and I am sure many that I still have will be answered within the forums.

Cheers
Randy


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 16, 2006)

boy you guys really go to town with your siggies over there, and we have quite a few gamers here too...........


----------



## Baron von Blutwurst (Sep 16, 2006)

You bet Lanc..It kills the time I guess..lol 
The Stang in my Sig is a skin I did for a guy at the RAF museum. It was a cool experiment in Bare Metal for me.

Cheers
Randy


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 16, 2006)

Welcome Baron!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2006)

Welcome to the site Baron.

Do you think you could make me a siggy with a Bf-109G and a picture of Erich Hartmann.


----------



## Baron von Blutwurst (Sep 17, 2006)

I dont see why not Adler...do you want his Summer or Winter camo scheme G-14?

Cheers 
Randy


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2006)

Does not matter, but I think I would prefer the winter camo scheme. I would appreciate it. I suck at graphics.


----------



## Baron von Blutwurst (Sep 18, 2006)

I'll see what I can put together for you m8...I'll post it in a new thread under the IL-2 pilots lounge too..


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Sep 18, 2006)

welcome dude, how's bout you open a thread where you can kill time and practice by making some kool sigs?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 18, 2006)

dude?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 18, 2006)

better than "brudda".......


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2006)

Or homie...

Welcome Randy.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 18, 2006)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 18, 2006)

you know we never did have those "filter" days where the word filters were very comically changed, well i think we should try a "ghetto" filter day...............


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2006)

Well it is international talk like a pirate day tomorrow...

Talk Like A Pirate Day - September 19


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 18, 2006)

I would shoot myself.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2006)

I wouldn't advise that it can get a little messy...

Nice siggy Chris (apart from the fact the URL for this site is wrong)...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeap fixed that last night.


----------



## Baron von Blutwurst (Sep 19, 2006)

Something like this be good for you Chris?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 20, 2006)

Man that is amazing! How the hell do you do that? Thanks so much!


----------



## Baron von Blutwurst (Sep 20, 2006)

Its my bad German side that makes it happen m8..lol Glad you dig it. By the way, I do have one other version with an older Erich in it, the photo was from late 1944 I think.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 20, 2006)

The one you already sent me is perfect. If you dont mind I would not mind having the one with the older Erich as well so that every once in a while I can swap them out back and forth.


----------

